# Winner of "Contest for the Betta Rescuers"



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello folks. I know the masses are highly anticipating the results of this contest. 

First of, I would like to thank LebronTheBetta and teeneythebetta for taking the time to judge this contest. Without them, this contest would not have been possible. It was a very close race... we actually had a tie so I had to get a "tie-breaker judge" (wants to remain anonymous) who selected the winner.


Without further delay... 

CONGRATULATIONS TO <drum roll>

CandiceMM and Heart Breaker!!!!!!!!!!! :welldone::greenyay::redyay::blueyay::welldone:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Congrats candice and heart breaker!! :-D


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

YAYYY Candice and Heartbreaker!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Good Job! Congrats


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Congrats Candice!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Awesome...Congratulations Candice and Heart Breaker !!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats to Candice and Heart Breaker!! All the rescue stories were very moving and I want to thank all of you who rescue bettas in need. You guys rock!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

WhooHoo Candice!!! yea I am soo happy you got this..you and Heartbreaker are so Incredible, you worked so hard for him, and he is so beautiful,thanks to your dedication and love It's so beautiful to see his amazing turnaround:greenyay::greenyay::greenyay::BIGcool::welldone::welldone::yourock::yourock: Congratulations Candice:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

*I don't even know what to say, I have never won any kind of contest before in my life and to win for a cause like this is exactly how I would want to of pictured my first time. This has been an incredible journey, a journey I hope to take again some day with a living soul that needs help. Heart Breaker has opened my eyes to so much these past months, and showed me what happens when you just show a little love and care for these beautiful fish. I care about you all so much, and I appreciate how many of you that actually take the time to check in on little H.B. He has become strong through all of your love and support. I want to thank the judges and most of all for DiiQue. You have given people that love and take pride into helping animals that need a voice a great opportunity to have their stories heard. Everybody in this contest as well as who rescue have all the biggest hearts and have all of my support, love and respect. Thanks again to all of you that I consider my fish family and good luck on all of your future rescues <3








*


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

aww congrats!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  A warm clean tank will make a huge difference... :,)


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!! I am so happy for you both! And those pictures of Heart Breaker are absolutely stunning and unbelievable. What a strong little sweetheart he is! I can't wait to do my first rescue at some point


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

:yourock:


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks so much you guys!!!!!!!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay! Well-deserved!


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

Congrats, Candice! Heartbreaker is beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Warm, clean water and lots of TLC.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Massive Congrats :-D


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks again you guys!!! I am so excited!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Congratulations! Heart Breaker looks Fabulous! Amazing what warm water and love can do!=)


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

Congratulations! ^^


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks meiperfectina19!!!!


I just got my Heater in the mail!!! Yeay!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi everybody  I just wanted to say I got my tank in the mail and it is so perfect  I can't wait to get it all put together and take pictures 

THANK YOU DiiQue!!!


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Can't wait to see everything myself! Oh the anticipation... Hehehe


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm so happy for you, CandiceMM!!!! I'm sure Heart Breaker is thanking you! :-D


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Heart Breaker's transformation is absolutely incredible. He looks like a totally different (and stunning) fish! Congrats to you both


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Heart Breaker is a special fishy and has a great fish mommy.


----------

